# Connecter une application Iphone a mon compte google



## p2w.walas (22 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je developpe une application Iphone rien de bien compliqué pour le moment, j aimerai pouvoir me connecter à mon compte google depuis mon application Iphone et je sais pas trop comment faire ni si c'est possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Si quelqu'un a une idée merci d'avance.


----------



## p2w.walas (23 Mars 2010)

Salut
C'est encore moi juste pour precision j'utilise DashCode si cela vous parle et peux vous aider.


----------



## Bladrak (24 Mars 2010)

Hello,

Ça dépend de ce que tu veux connecter chez google... Du mail ? iGoogle ? Dans la plupart des cas il y a une API documentée, donc tu peux rechercher API <service google> dans Google.


----------



## p2w.walas (25 Mars 2010)

Salut
Mon application renvoi vers une page GAE pour s'y rendre juste un compte google (Gmail,igoogle...etc) importe peu , je veux juste me connecter a l'un des service.
Merci.
Je vais regarder les API service google.... et voir ce que ca donne.


----------

